# snd_hda VIA VT1708S record problem



## YuryG (Apr 18, 2016)

I have Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 motherboard with integrated VIA VT1708S sound chip/ codec. After some manual nid-pinning in device.hints I have sound (not before). Mostly I use stereo Rear output and Front Headphones. So, I disabled all other nids except two stereo outputs (Rear and Front) and two microphone inputs (Rear and Front).
My problem is: I have terrible noise trying to record from microphone. But everything if O.K. in Windows for the same motherboard. May be some known tricks? Or anything to try?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2016)

Can you set it to "line" instead of "microphone"? The reason is that microphone inputs usually have extra amplification, which might be causing clipping.


----------



## YuryG (Apr 19, 2016)

Should I reboot? If not, than it doesn't help.
And yes, I disabled "igain" and "ogain" in mixer. Noise have large relative amplitude and well-pronounced main harmonic at 8kHz. More than that, when I plug in the microphone (dynamic one, of course) I hear rather strong hiss out of it! Some output is going to microphone???


----------



## YuryG (May 1, 2016)

No help with rebooting or line option. So pity, I can't record via this onboard VIA1708S (or PCI AudioPhile2496)...


----------

